# How the perfect male nose looks like. Unmoggable nosemogger



## CursedOne (Apr 16, 2021)

@Slayerino


----------



## Deleted member 7029 (Apr 16, 2021)

mogged


----------



## Deleted member 11671 (Apr 16, 2021)

paul wesley


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 16, 2021)

mogchamp said:


> mogged
> View attachment 1093994


hahahahaha nice you kike


----------



## Kingkellz (Apr 16, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> @Slayerino
> View attachment 1093987
> 
> 
> ...



Nikolaj nose mogs


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 16, 2021)

Kingkellz said:


> Nikolaj nose mogs
> View attachment 1094008
> View attachment 1094009
> View attachment 1094010
> ...



He is one of the few gray fox chads. Aged insanely well tbh, timeless masculine appeal

Matt bomer is aging into one as well.



Salih as well.


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 16, 2021)

keep coping guys, alberto ammanns nose is perfect


----------



## Deleted member 7029 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Gestapo (Apr 18, 2021)

It looks nice from the side but there are guys with better nose


----------



## onfiresems (Apr 18, 2021)

Gandy mogs


----------



## Preston (Apr 18, 2021)

Roshan mogs


----------



## wristcel (Apr 18, 2021)

They're big noses though?
I thought looksmax consensus was that small, slightly feminine noses were ideal?

I just know after I get rhino, people here will tell me that big fat noses mog lmao


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Apr 18, 2021)

kratos nose ftw


----------



## Deleted member 13369 (Apr 18, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> @Slayerino
> View attachment 1093987
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect nose for male you fool


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Apr 18, 2021)

Giant said:


> Perfect nose for male you fool


unbeatable sideprofile


----------



## MSEFM (Apr 18, 2021)

Any idea what creates those two projections on either side of Nikolaj Coster-Waldau's nose bridge? Is it the frontal process of the maxilla or the nasal bone itself?


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 18, 2021)

https://images.app.goo.gl/pbudbYYdCJDiJESRA
https://images.app.goo.gl/96ykuKrmzd4htWyG6
https://images.app.goo.gl/Eq6eMJLpD9dfkw1t8
These are ideal noses


----------



## pizza (Apr 18, 2021)

Kingkellz said:


> Nikolaj nose mogs
> View attachment 1094008
> View attachment 1094009
> View attachment 1094010
> ...



jew chad


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 18, 2021)

Kingkellz said:


> Nikolaj nose mogs
> View attachment 1094008
> View attachment 1094009
> View attachment 1094010
> ...



looks like someone took a sledgehammer and beat his nose in
ideal nose is slightly upturned


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Roshan mogs
> 
> View attachment 1096389
> View attachment 1096390


Other than his coloring esp. his green eyes and their contrast with the rest of his face. If it wasn't for that he would be a normie tbh. Shit facial growth. Other than a few edited pics, his midface looks long and his maxila are a result are shit tbh. His eyes are haloed by his color and eyebrows, otherwise it's meh tbh.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> looks like someone took a sledgehammer and beat his nose in
> ideal nose is slightly upturned
> View attachment 1097631
> View attachment 1097633
> ...


Agreed this is the more aesthetic nose, but some prefer the more higher, thicker, more masculine nasal bridge. Although every male nose needs to have the basis of: Straight, symmetrical, relatively narrow, sharp, limited nostril show.


----------



## ezio6 (Apr 25, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> @Slayerino
> View attachment 1093987
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao pacho


----------



## Linoob (Apr 26, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Roshan mogs
> 
> View attachment 1096389
> View attachment 1096390



possibly the worst droopy nose I've ever seen


----------



## N1c (Apr 26, 2021)

I nose mog them all


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 26, 2021)

Cope. Ideal nose


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 26, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Cope. Ideal nose
> 
> View attachment 1108423


yeah pretty much


----------

